# The future of EMS.



## para82frame (Oct 11, 2008)

It is long but very funny. 
http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=o-dEbGyZ-fI


----------



## cuvtixo (Oct 11, 2008)

*Netherlands?*

Really funny! :lol:

but why the Netherlands youtube link at nl.youtube.com? 

The account is from Canada, I would guess maybe B.C.


----------



## fortsmithman (Oct 12, 2008)

I have seen this before but I thought it was from Ont.


----------

